# radio reception



## hughgo (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a new Adria Vision 647sg,I have fitted a radio[not suppied]!!although they have fitted a windscreen mounted ariel which is powered, The reception is bad to none exsistant,I have double checked all connections /power to ariel etc ,can anyone help as this is driving me nuts!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, I have ablaupunkt screen aerial, the type with 2 elements that stick to the screen. It works great and has transformed the radio reception which was dire.

Has the antenna earth connector been adequately earthed to the chassis?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This might help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-70334-.html

Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

and >this<

peedee


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a vision 667i and the same ariel setup. I had to fit my own radio as well. I chose a Sony, which seems to work OK but is not particularly wonderful. You do need to make sure that the ariel is connected to the power as it improves things - but only slightly. I think I spent about £120 on mine and I have a feeling if I had spent more I would have got a much better sound.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you read the info. supplied by the technical bods you will see that the key points seem to be "clean" power and a good aerial attached to your radio using high quality co-axial cable. Cheap or expensive, your radio cannot perform well without good connections. 

My radio is a very cheap all singing and dancing one from Lidl, it now works very well, Alan.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Been a while since I fitted a car radio but some radios have an aerial trimming screw in the body of the radio which after tuning to a weak station had to be fine trimmed to the aerial. As I recall this went from very poor or no reception to good reception. Are trim screws still fitted.
Often a hole in the radio case and a grub screw just inside.
Dave


----------

